# Teething puppy



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

My pup has started gnawing on carpets, towels, blankets... I'm afraid he'll shred something, eat it and get bunged up. He lost a puppy tooth yesterday so I'm pretty certain he's gnawing to relieve sore gums.

What can I give him that would be nice and soft and soothing? Towels would be OK in the day, but I really don't want him to get in the habit of gnawing on cloth, 

He gnawed his bedding last night and I ended up taking it away, feeling awful about it but not wanting him to ingest shreds.

Any suggestions very much appreciated by us both!


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

What toys does he currently have to chew on?

Nylabone make great teething keys, my dog adored them and they really help!










Old tea towels or towels soaked in either water or gravy and then rolled up and tied in knots and frozen, make great chews for teething puppies as like babies the cold soothes their gums.

Also, chewing is a real pleasure for dogs, serotonin is released into the brain when dogs chew so it has a calming effect.

Is your puppy crate trained? I wouldn't take stuff off him, he's chewing cos he needs to chew, give him appropriate stiuff to chew and he *should* leave his bed alone, no promises.


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

Frozen towels are excellent for teething puppies. I take an old towel (or shreds an old T-shirt or something like that), soaks it in water and put it in the freezer. When it's frozen I give it to the puppy to chew on until it's melted and then I freeze it again. Apparently the cold is very soothing for the itch in the gums.

And of course I also give things that are meant to be gnawed, for example rawhide bones and chewing toys. I have a rubber ring that my previous dog loved as a puppy and since it survived her teething period, it has been inherited by my now 14 week old puppy and she also appreciates it.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Nylabones..........we also tied all old/holey socks together as a soft chew. Carrots, frozen are better and ice cubes but not too many. We still cant get a bag of ice out the freezer without Arnie begging for a piece.


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

He has lots of chew toys of various degrees of hardness, from a rope toy to kongs to nylabones. He has just taking a liking to towels and his bedding, particularly pulling on the corners.

I've not tried the frozen towels and have just popped one in the freezer. Great idea!


----------



## GSDlover (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tip about frozen towel. We have 2 puppy German Shepherds and they have lots of chews and nylonbones but they see to love chewing towels so I'll give that a try. I also give them ice but I've been told not to do that now as it gives them stomach cramps, is that true and if so, won't the frozen towel thing do the same?

Ta


----------

